# Unable to change resolution

## zppnduster

Hey,

I just finished installing gentoo and gnome on my netbook. But I've got one issue: I cannot change my resolution. I am aware that this has to do with the drivers. But I simply do not know how to install drivers in gentoo. 

I found out what drivers I need - using lspci. Result: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub

Then I downloaded the drivers from http://intellinuxgraphics.org and followed the installation guide. 

But nothing changed so far. I also cannot find the new drivers when using make menuconfig.

Since I am a gentoo newbie and an average Linux user I thought it couldn't hurt to ask here.

When I googled for intel graphics gentoo I found nothing helpful. All they do is to activate the drivers when using make menuconfig.

Thank you in advance. I hope you'll be able to help me out. I'm really enjoying doing gentoo stuff so far.  :Smile: 

----------

## Hu

Please post the output of emerge --info ; zgrep -E '^[^#]' /proc/config.gz.  Also, please elaborate on what installation guide you followed.  Intel graphics are well supported by the main tree, and installing things outside the package manager can cause problems later.

In the future, you may find the [url] tag useful, which will create hyperlinks so that others do not need to copy text from your post to visit websites you reference.

----------

## zppnduster

There's alot of output.

```
Portage 2.1.10.11 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.3, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 3.0.6-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.0.6-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Atom-TM-_CPU_N270_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.3

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 04 Dec 2011 12:15:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.2-r3, 3.1.4-r3

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.6-r4

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.3

sys-apps/openrc:          0.9.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.5

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.21.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.5.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.39 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.opteamax.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo rsync://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdio cdr cli colord consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran freetype gdbm gdu gif gnome gnome-keyring gnome-online-accounts gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk httpd iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify live lua mad matroska mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap nautilus ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pppd pulseaudio qt3support qt4 readline sdl session socialweb spell ssl startup-notification stream svg svga sysfs tcpd theora tiff truetype udev unicode usb vcd vlm vorbis wxwindows x264 x86 xcb xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa fbdev" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

gzip: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory

```

And the installation included 1. ./configure 2. make 3. make install 4. make clean.

Thats where the guide ended.

----------

## Hu

Your kernel does not have CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y, so the command I gave you failed.  We still need your kernel configuration.

I still do not know what guide you followed, but running make install as root is a bad idea.  That almost certainly installed files outside control of Portage, so now your system has files you must manage manually.  Once you identify exactly what guide you followed and what sources you installed, we can identify how hard it will be to clean up the manually installed files.

----------

## chithanh

Setting up X.org is described here, including for Intel:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Note that you should first clean up anything that your "make install" wrote to the system, or else it may interfere with and/or break other parts of X. If you are lucky, it installed to /usr/local/ so is easily identifiable.

----------

## zppnduster

Thank you for your help so far but I figured that I did too many mistakes. Well, it was my first try. I am now doing it all over again. And this time I am trying to do it right.

I will post again if its working and what exactly I forgot in case anyone did the same mistakes.

----------

